# can't create video capture filter



## Mark.Copson (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't view movies in either: media player classic, windows media player or windows media centre, nor can I view photo's in windows photo gallery or any of the above.

When trying media player classic I got the message in the title.
Windows media player has nothing in the middle and I can see whatever is open behind it.
Windows media centre recognises folders but not the files inside.
Windows photo gallery is the same as media player.

I can open photo's in picture viewer.

Also I think the icon has changed for photo gallery and I suspect that some files are missing.

I did find a lot of code when I looked on the internet but not sure where to copy and paste it to or even if I should.

That's about as much info as I can give.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF you could try the suggestion here for media player Reinstall Windows Media Player in Vista?
and installing this may fix the photo issue Photo Gallery - Microsoft Windows


----------

